# Heroic Pit Bull Saves Woman From Machete Attack



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2013)

> Heroic Pit Bull Saves Woman From Machete Attack
> 
> A Pit Bull named Mercey is being hailed as a hero for saving her guardian's life, after four men forced their way into the woman's apartment on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/EmptyCagesWorldwide


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 1, 2013)

Get a pit bull and you will have the ultimate in home, family, and personal protection.  Love these dogs.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 1, 2013)

Pit bull saves human...that makes it about 50000 to one now.


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 2, 2013)

Great dogs. Love them to death. This story is no surprise to me.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2013)

My pit saved my little girl from being mauled by a Rottie. I dont know how he knew what was going on but he jumped the fence of his kennel and nailed the Rottie about 4 feet away from my daughter who was riding down the street on her bike. The Rott never knew what hit him.  i was mowing the lawn in the front yard when i saw him come sailing over the fence.  I would have never been able to get to my daughter in time even if I had of saw what was about to happen.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 2, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Pit bull saves human...that makes it about 50000 to one now.



As usual you add nothing to the conversation, and make crap up. 

FOAD.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so glad that the dog will recover.

The attackers were all known to the victim.   You just can't trust your friends can you?


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 2, 2013)

But.....but......pit bulls are dangerous killers and should be exterminated!!    Isn't that what those knowledgeable people were saying in the other thread?

This does not surprise me.  These dogs are loyal, loving members of a lucky family.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

In the first 5 months of 2013, pit bulls inflicted 93 percent of all dog bite fatalities. This is well above the average of 60 percent from 2005 to 2012.

As the pit bull population rises, more human fatalities ensue. During the last eight-year period (1991-98) that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention studied fatal attacks by breed, pit bulls were estimated at 1 percent of the U.S. dog population. Pit bulls killed an average of three people per year.

The pit bull population has since grown to 4 percent. During the most recent eight-year period (2005-12), pit bulls killed an average of 19 people per year.

If the current rate of fatalities inflicted by pit bulls continues, 33 Americans will lose their lives to pit bulls by the end of 2013.

Why do pit bulls kill more Americans than all dog breeds combined?

The founder of DogsBite.org explains this clearly in an editorial published by the Orlando Sentinel, "Banning pit bulls saves lives and protects the innocent"

"The threat from pit bulls results from the combination of the animals' inclination to attack without warning &#8212; an essential trait of fighting dogs &#8212; and the type of injuries that pit bulls typically inflict.

Most dogs bite and retreat, but pit bulls have a hold-and-shake bite style, and tenaciously refuse to stop an attack once begun.

Often a pit bull releases its grip only when dead &#8212; the trait dog fighters describe as being 'dead game.'"

Chart Key 
% Deaths Dog Breed 
60% (151) Pit bull 
13% (32) Rottweiler 
4% (10) Husky 
4% (10) Mixed breed 
3.6% (9) American bulldog 
3.6% (9) German shepherd 
3% (8) Mastiff/bullmastiff 
2% (5) Boxer 
1.6% (4) Malamute 
1.6% (4) Labrador 
3.6% (3 and less) Combination* 

2013 Dog Bite Fatality Victims:

Learn more about each of this year's dog bite fatality victims. This pledge campaign will be updated as new deaths occur in 2013 due to devastating dog bite injury.  

Betty Todd, 65-years old - Killed by her son's pet pit bull.  
Christian Gormanous, 4-years old - Killed by his neighbor's chained pit bull 
Elsie Grace, 91-years old - Killed by her son's two pit bulls  
Isaiah Aguilar, 2-years old - Killed by his neighbor's chained pit bull  
Ryan Maxwell, 7-years old - Killed by a pit bull while visiting family friends
Daxton Borchardt, 14-months old - Killed by his babysitter's two pet pit bulls
Monica Laminack, 21-months old - Killed by her family's pet pit bulls  
Tyler Jett, 7-years old - Killed by his neighbor's two pit bull-mix dogs  
Claudia Gallardo, 38-years old - Killed by a property owner's pit bull  
Jordyn Arndt, 4-years old - Killed by her babysitter's pit bull  
Beau Rutledge, 2-years old - Killed by his family's pet pit bull  
Rachael Honabarger, 35-years old - Killed by her family German shepherd
Pamela Devitt, 63-years old - Killed by a pack of loose pit bulls  
Carlton Freeman, 80-years old - Killed by four roaming pit bulls

https://www.causes.com/v2actions/1753697-fatal-pit-bull-attacks-sharply-rise-in-2013

The Front Burner: Banning pit bulls saves lives and protects the innocent

The Front Burner: Should pit bulls be banned? - Orlando Sentinel


Sign In
An update about the campaign to
Fatal pit bull attacks sharply rise in 2013
227 people have helped this campaign

Update #6 · Nov 5
1g
The 374th American Struck Down by Pit Bulls
A Life Cut Short

Monday evening marked the 374th American mauled to death by a pit bull since we began the Fatal Pit Bull Attack Archival Record. The victim's name is Katherine Atkins and she was 25-years old. Katherine died alone outside as her boyfriend's two pit bulls horrifically mauled her to death. News reports said she had known the dogs since they were puppies and there was "no history of problems or aggression" with the dogs. The pit bulls unpredictably "attacked and killed."

Extensive Coverage

Last Friday, a 56-year old wheelchair-bound woman was killed by her pit bull in Baltimore. The dog had attacked the handicapped woman twice in the past. Her daughter described her injury from the first attack, as, "whenever my mom would open her mouth, her cheek would open with it." DogsBite.org is giving extensive coverage to this woman's preventable death to learn why city animal control officials returned this dog to her after the second attack.

So far this year, 25 Americans have lost their lives due to horrific dog attacks. Pit bulls are responsible for 21 (84%) of these deaths. This is a significant rise over the last 8-year combined average of 60%. DogsBite.org will continue this pledge campaign, Fatal Pit Bull Attacks Sharply Rise in 2013,  through December 31, 2013. Please help us reach our goal of 500 pledges by the end of this year. I thank you for your continued support on this vital issue.

https://www.causes.com/posts/852659-the-374th-american-struck-down-by-pit-bulls


Need I say more?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

Pit bull myths ::

Pit bull owners, breeders and animal advocacy groups have created a slew of myths and distortions about the pit bull breed to fight breed-specific laws. Below are the top 10 myths.

Myth #1: It's the owner not the breed

The outdated debate, "It's the owner, not the breed," has caused the pit bull problem to grow into a 30-year old problem.1 Designed to protect pit bull breeders and owners, the slogan ignores the genetic history of the breed and blames these horrific maulings -- inflicted by the pit bull's genetic "hold and shake" bite style -- on environmental factors. While environment plays a role in a pit bull's behavior, it is genetics that leaves pit bull victims with permanent and disfiguring injuries.
The pit bull's genetic traits are not in dispute. Many appellate courts agree that pit bulls pose a significant danger to society and can be regulated accordingly. Some of the genetic traits courts have identified include: unpredictability of aggression, tenacity ("gameness" the refusal to give up a fight), high pain tolerance and the pit bull's "hold and shake" bite style.2 According to forensic medical studies, similar injuries have only been found elsewhere on victims of shark attacks.3
Perpetuators of this myth also cannot account for the many instances in which pit bull owners and family members are victimized by their pet dogs. From 2005 to 2012, pit bulls killed 151 Americans, about one citizen every 19 days. Of these deaths, 52% involved a family member and a household pit bull.4 Notably, in the first 8 months of 2011, nearly half of those killed by a pit bull was its owner. One victim was an "avid supporter" of Bad Rap, a recipient of Michael Vick's dogs.5
Related articles:
2012 Dog Bite Fatality: Pet Pit Bull Kills 74-Year Old Santa Fe Man
2011 Dog Bite Fatality: Pregnant Pacifica Woman Killed by Family Pit Bull

Myth #2: It's impossible to identify a pit bull

Pit bull advocates frequently claim that the average person cannot correctly identify a pit bull. As discussed in the Pit Bull FAQ, the pit bull is a class of dogs made up of several close dog breeds (See: What is a pit bull?). This false claim is designed to confuse the public just like the breed's history of changing names is intended to do (See: Disguise breed name). As recently told to us by a top U.S. animal control enforcement officer, "If it looks like a pit bull, it usually is."
Pit bull advocates have even created deceptive online tests (Find the Pit Bull) to further confuse the media, policymakers and the public. These tests are inaccurate and intentionally crafted to show that the average person cannot correctly identify a pit bull. DogsBite.org has created a more realistic test that shows a variety of popular dog breeds. Once one begins to understand the frame, posture and distinct head and jaw size of a pit bull, identification is immediate.
Can you identify the pit bull?
Rottweiler	Golden retriever	English bulldog	Boxer
Bullmastiff	German shepherd	Labrador	Great dane
Pit bull	Beagle	Australian shepherd	Doberman
Pit bulls in the news
Given the enormous amount of press coverage of Michael Vick's pit bulls, television shows devoted to pit bulls, such as DogTown by National Geographic, Pit Bulls and Parolees and Pit Boss by Animal Planet, and the constant production of "positive pit bull" stories by the pit bull community, it seems unlikely that the average person cannot identify a pit bull. Pro-pit bull groups cannot on one hand parade such imagery and on the other say the public cannot identify a pit bull.
There are only two instances in which pit bulls are "misidentified," according to pit bull advocacy logic: after a serious or deadly attack or when a breed-specific law is being tested. On all other occasions, such as free spay-neuter services for pit bulls (backed by grants for free spay-neuter services for pit bulls), special adoption programs for pit bulls and national "reputation enhancement" campaigns for the breed, pit bulls and their mixes are 100% identifiable.
Related articles:
Blogger Dissects Deceptive Online Pit Bull Identification Test, 'Find the Pit Bull'
2010 Dog Bite Fatality: 3-Year Old Mauled to Death by Pit Bull Type Dog in Ocala

Myth #3: Human-aggressive pit bulls were "culled"

Historically, it is believed that dogfighters removed human-aggressive pit bulls from the gene pool. "Man biters," as dogmen referred them, were "culled" to prevent dog handlers from suffering vicious bites. However, dogmen themselves and pedigrees show a different story. As far back as 1909, George Armitage shares a story in, "Thirty Years with Fighting Dogs." He describes Caire's Rowdy as not a mere man-biter, but as a "man-eater," the most dangerous biter of all.6
In more modern years, a substantial number of champion (CH), grand champion (GR CH) and register of merit (ROM) fighting dogs carry the title of a man-biter or a man-eater. These pit bulls were championship-breeding stock, whose famed owners never for a moment considered culling the dogs. Some of the most well known dogs include: Adams' GR CH Zebo, Indian Bolio ROM, Garner's CH Chinaman ROM, Gambler's GR CH Virgil and West's CH Spade (man-eater).7
In 1974, after a series of high profile news articles written by Wayne King and published by the New York Times, the image of the ferocious fighting pit bull moved from the shadowy world of dogmen into the mainstream. This period, between 1975 and 1979, is known as the "leakage period" when the breeding of pit bulls drastically increased through gang members and drug dealers, who wanted the "toughest dog" on the block, as well as by pet pit bull breeders.8
While some dogmen of the past may have culled human-aggressive dogs to keep their stock free of man-biters, once the leakage period began, there is no evidence that similar selective pressures were maintained.9 As early as 1980, pit bull attacks begin headlining newspapers, "Another Pit Bull Attack Reported; Boy, 8 Slashed (1980)," as well as reports of pit bull owners trying to bolster the breed's "deteriorating" public image, "Pit Bull Attacks As Owners Fight Image (1980)."
Related articles:
Pit Bulls Lead 'Bite' Counts Across U.S. Cities and Counties
1909 Dog Bite Fatality: John P. Colby's Fighting Pit Bull Kills Nephew

Myth #4: Fatal attack statistics about pit bulls are false

Pro-pit bull groups argue that the 20-year fatal dog attack study (from 1979 to 1998) issued by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in September 2000 is inaccurate because the study relied "in part" on newspaper articles. Pit bull advocates say that pit bull fatalities are more extensively reported by the media, therefore the authors of the study (most holding PhD credentials) must have "miscounted" or "double counted" the number of pit bull fatalities.10
As stated in the CDC report, the authors collected data from media accounts as well as the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) registry of fatal attacks. Also, all five authors, Jeffrey Sacks, Leslie Sinclair, Julie Gilchrist, Gail Golab and Randall Lockwood, openly oppose breed-specific laws. This bias is clearly reflected in the CDC report as well.11 If discrepancies were made in the report, it seems more likely that fatal pit bull attacks were underreported not over reported.
Related articles:
Animal People Editor Responds to Fact Cooker Article by Mark Robison
Who Authored the CDC Fatal Dog Attack Report (1979 to 1998)?

Myth #5: The media conspiracy against pit bulls

Pit bulls have the highest propensity and frequency of any dog breed to be involved in a severe mauling. Media members understand this and are quick to report such attacks. The reason why "Child Suffers Dog Bite" does not dominate dog attack news headlines is due to the lower degree of injury inflicted. In 2012, the death of 2-day old Howard Nicholson Jr., who was killed by the family's newly adopted husky, captured over 200,000 news headlines and web page results.12
Recently, a writer from British Columbia commented on the "media conspiracy" claim voiced by pit bull advocacy groups. In a charming, yet biting piece titled, "Belligerent Bassets?" writer Andrew Holota, points out the ridiculous nature of this claim:
"Yessir, there are oodles of poodles popped by cops all the time, and the press does not report it.
And attacks by psychotic shih tzus? Covered up. Muzzled, so to speak.
Children savaged by Scottish terriers? Quashed. Hushed puppies, if you will. Oh yes, the conspiracy runs deep indeed."13
What is true is that there is an absence of media regarding the collective damage inflicted by the pit bull breed since the early 1980s. In a recent 8-year period, from 2005 to 2012, pit bulls killed 151 Americans, about one citizen every 19 days.14 By 2016, pit bulls are projected to maul 275 Americans to death since 1998, the year the CDC stopped tracking fatal dog attacks by dog breed, and over 350 people since 1980.15 Major news agencies are AWOL on these important issues.
Related articles:
Editorial: Deflating the 'Media Conspiracy' Fueled by Pit Bull Groups
I'm Tired of 'Pit Bulls Before People,' A Response to Carrie Pollare

Myth #6: Pit bulls are not unpredictable

ctable, the breed frequently attacks without provocation or warning. It is well documented by humane groups that to excel in dogfighting, pit bulls were selectively bred to conceal warning signals prior to an attack. For instance, a pit bull may not growl, bare its teeth or offer a direct stare before it strikes. Unlike all other dog breeds, pit bulls are also disrespectful of traditional signs of submission and appeasement.16
According to expert Randall Lockwood, pit bulls are also liars. In a 2004 law enforcement training video, taped when Lockwood was vice president for research and educational outreach for the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), he shares the following story:
"Fighting dogs lie all the time. I experienced it first hand when I was investigating three pit bulls that killed a little boy in Georgia. When I went up to do an initial evaluation of the dog's behavior, the dog came up to the front of the fence, gave me a nice little tail wag and a "play bow" -- a little solicitation, a little greeting. As I got closer, he lunged for my face."17
If a pit bull can fool an expert such as Lockwood, how can the average citizen anticipate a pit bull's future action? In a separate example, animal behavioral expert Peter Borchelt was sued after the pit bull he was training for a client "suddenly" attacked an ex-fireman. After encountering Gabriel Febbraio on the street and assuring him that the pit bull was friendly, the dog broke free from Borchelt and attacked Febbraio in the groin. The jury awarded Febbraio $1 million dollars.18
Related articles:
2013 Dog Bite Fatality: Fulton County Infant Killed by Family Pit Bull
ASPCA Euthanizes 'Unpredictable' Pit Bull After Rehabilitation Fails

Myth #7: Pit bulls do not have a locking jaw

Pro-pit bull groups continuously attempt to debunk the pit bull "locking jaw" expression that is often used by the media and the public. A pit bull's jaw may not physically lock, but due to selective breeding for a specific bite style -- to hold on and to shake indefinitely -- we consistently hear in news reports that the dog "would not let go." DogsBite.org has recorded numerous tools used to try to get a pit bull to release its grip including: shotguns, hammers, baseball bats and pipes.
Learn more in our Pit Bull FAQ: Why do people say that pit bulls "don't let go?"
Related articles:
Zupf Tackles the "Pit Bull Locking Jaw" Bite Style
Crow Bar Used to Unlock Pit Bull's Jaws Engaged in Fight

Myth #8: Pit bulls used to be the most popular dog in America

Pit bull advocates often claim that by World War I, the pit bull had become the "most popular dog in America." A source is never cited with this claim. In 2006, the publication Animal People tested this claim. By searching the classified dogs-for-sale ads between 1900 to 1950 on NewspaperArchive.com, the group discovered that huskies and St. Bernards were the most popular dogs of that period. Of the 34 breeds searched, pit bulls ranked 25th.
Due to the different names that pit bulls are known by, Animal People ran searches on three names: pit bull terrier, Staffordshire, and American bulldog. As the group states, "The exercise was skewed toward finding more pit bulls rather than fewer, since multiple searches were run to try to find pit bulls under a variety of different names." The combined sum of these three breeds came to 34,770; 1% of the sampling of nearly 3.5 million breed-specific mentions of dogs.19
Related articles:
1911 Pit Bull Terrier Depicted as &#8216;Outcast American&#8217; to Victimize the Breed
ASPCA Perpetuates Myth that Pit Bulls Were Once a Popular Family Dog

Myth #9: Pit bulls pass the American Temperament Test

In 1977, Alfons Ertel designed the American Temperament Test in hopes of creating a uniform temperament test for dogs. Of the 75 million dogs that populate the U.S. today,20 about 933 are tested per year (0.001% of all dogs). The temperament data published by the group is not based upon scientific random sampling of any dog breed. It seems it would be virtually impossible to develop such a reliable study, as the base population source group is unidentifiable.
Due to the temperament data being objectively statistically unreliable, it is also highly misleading. Pit bull advocates frequently use this misleading data to point to the breed's good temperament and to advocate against breed-specific laws ("Pit bulls pass the ATTS test more often than beagles!"). Yet anyone one who has a minimal understanding of critical statistical analysis should be able to see that the ATTS "breed statistics" temperament data21 is essentially valueless.
The 12-minute test stimulates a casual walk through a park with a range of encounters. The test focuses on stability, shyness, aggressiveness and a few other factors. According to the group, the overall pass rate (the combination of all breeds) is 81.6%.22 Unlike the AKC's Canine Good Citizen test, no part of the ATTS test is performed without the dog owner present. It also fails to evaluate the most basic scenario that leads to aggression: How a dog reacts when it sees another dog.
For more information regarding the unreliability of all temperament testing, please see: Aggressive Behavior in Adopted Dogs (Canis Familiaris) that Passed a Temperament Test, by E. Christensen, J. Scarlett, M. Campagna and K. Houpt.
Related articles:
Blog Dispels 'ATTS' Myth Used as Arsenal by Pit Bull Advocates
Week of Escalating Violent Attacks by Rescued and Adopted Pit Bulls

Myth #10: Punish the deed not the breed

The slogan often voiced by pit bull advocates, "Punish the deed not the breed," works to the benefit of pit bull breeders and owners who accept the large collateral damage the breed inflicts upon the public and has been for the last 30-years. The slogan also accepts that a "new victim" must be created prior to punishment. The goal of breed-specific laws is to prevent the deed, as civil and criminal recourse for victims after the deed may be impossible to achieve.
Parts of a recent email sent to DogsBite.org outlines this reality clearly:
"She nearly lost her left arm in that attack and since then has piled up hundreds of thousands of dollars in medical bills. She has brought a lawsuit against the dog's owner. He had no liability insurance and has since moved out of the neighborhood. The main witness also has moved.
This woman and her family basically have no recourse. The lawsuit is fine but who knows if they will ever get a penny out of it.
I'm assuming this is a fairly common occurrence that you folks know about all too well."
Much like the outdated myth #1, "It's the owner not the breed," this last myth lies at the heart of archaic and insufficient U.S. dog policy. The modern answer to this final myth is to develop policies that prevent future victims from being created. Waiting until after a treacherous pit bull bite is too late. As former Lucas County Dog Warden Tom Skeldon states in a WTOL-TV interview about this issue, "there is no deep pocket to put these kids back together again" after a serious mauling.23
Prevent the deed, regulate the breed!
Related articles:
U.S. Marine Corps Bans Pit Bulls and Other Breeds; Policy Affects All...
U.S. Army Adopts Breed Restriction Policy for RCI Privatized Housing


Pit Bull Myths - Dangerous Dogs - DogsBite.org


----------



## martybegan (Dec 2, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> As the pit bull population rises, more human fatalities ensue. During the last eight-year period (1991-98) that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention studied fatal attacks by breed, pit bulls were estimated at 1 percent of the U.S. dog population. *Pit bulls killed an average of three people per year.*
> 
> 
> Need I say more?



So your chance of dying due to a pit bull attack is 3 out of how many people in the US?

Its in the same catagory as massive bee sting attacks, Being killed by Orca's, or even being killed by a poodle being dropped out of a 10 story window.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 2, 2013)

All dogs are good dogs.

Owners on the other hand..


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > As the pit bull population rises, more human fatalities ensue. During the last eight-year period (1991-98) that the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention studied fatal attacks by breed, pit bulls were estimated at 1 percent of the U.S. dog population. *Pit bulls killed an average of three people per year.*
> ...



2013 Dog Bite Fatality Victims:

Learn more about each of this year's dog bite fatality victims. This pledge campaign will be updated as new deaths occur in 2013 due to devastating dog bite injury. 

Betty Todd, 65-years old - Killed by her son's pet pit bull. 
Christian Gormanous, *4-years old - Killed by his neighbor's chained pit bull *
Elsie Grace, 91-years old - Killed by her son's two pit bulls 
Isaiah Aguilar, *2-years old - Killed by his neighbor's chained pit bull *
Ryan Maxwell, *7-years old - Killed by a pit bull while visiting family friends*
Daxton Borchardt, *14-months old - Killed by his babysitter's two pet pit bulls*
Monica Laminack, *21-months old - Killed by her family's pet pit bulls *
Tyler Jett, *7-years old - Killed by his neighbor's two pit bull-mix dogs *
Claudia Gallardo, 38-years old - Killed by a property owner's pit bull 
Jordyn Arndt,* 4-years old - Killed by her babysitter's pit bull *
Beau Rutledge, *2-years old - Killed by his family's pet pit bull *
Rachael Honabarger, 35-years old - Killed by her family German shepherd
Pamela Devitt, 63-years old - Killed by a pack of loose pit bulls 
Carlton Freeman, 80-years old - Killed by four roaming pit bulls

Why do PB's favor children?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

And were just talking about the *fatalities*.  Want to discuss bites in general?  You know the ones where the vics were hospitalized but didn't die?


----------



## S.J. (Dec 2, 2013)

JoeB wants to ban Pit Bulls but not machetes.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 2, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



So you are trying to attribute some anthropomorphized motive onto pitbulls for attacking children? 

What type of idiot are you?

so 2013 seems to be a big year for dog bite fatalities, its still less than 20, which puts it somewhere in the bottom of the mortality lists, right there with being crushed by a piano falling out of a window.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 2, 2013)

Pitbulls are the black people of the dog world.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

martybegan said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well, that was through only the first part of the year.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

The 374th American Struck Down by Pit Bulls
A Life Cut Short

Monday evening marked the 374th American mauled to death by a pit bull since we began the Fatal Pit Bull Attack Archival Record. The victim's name is Katherine Atkins and she was 25-years old. Katherine died alone outside as her boyfriend's two pit bulls horrifically mauled her to death. News reports said she had known the dogs since they were puppies and there was "no history of problems or aggression" with the dogs. The pit bulls unpredictably "attacked and killed."

Extensive Coverage

Last Friday, a 56-year old wheelchair-bound woman was killed by her pit bull in Baltimore. The dog had attacked the handicapped woman twice in the past. Her daughter described her injury from the first attack, as, "whenever my mom would open her mouth, her cheek would open with it." DogsBite.org is giving extensive coverage to this woman's preventable death to learn why city animal control officials returned this dog to her after the second attack.

So far this year, 25 Americans have lost their lives due to horrific dog attacks. Pit bulls are responsible for 21 (84%) of these deaths. This is a significant rise over the last 8-year combined average of 60%. DogsBite.org will continue this pledge campaign, Fatal Pit Bull Attacks Sharply Rise in 2013,  through December 31, 2013. Please help us reach our goal of 500 pledges by the end of this year. I thank you for your continued support on this vital issue.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)

Daxton Borchardt, 14-months old, was mauled to death by his babysitter's two pit bulls on March 6th. His father, Jeff Borchardt, is now a leading victims' advocate. Learn more: Beyond the Interview: Father of Child Killed by Babysitter's Pit Bulls Speaks Out After Attack - DogsBite.org


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Noomi (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> 2013 Dog Bite Fatality Victims:
> 
> Learn more about each of this year's dog bite fatality victims. This pledge campaign will be updated as new deaths occur in 2013 due to devastating dog bite injury.
> 
> ...



Because children are young and like to go up and pat the 'cute doggy', or pull its tail, or poke its eyes, and the dog attacks, of course.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> But.....but......pit bulls are dangerous killers and should be exterminated!!    Isn't that what those knowledgeable people were saying in the other thread?
> 
> This does not surprise me.  These dogs are loyal, loving members of a lucky family.



Guess we need to ban Machete's since no gun was used.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Why do parents leave their children unattended?


----------



## Politico (Dec 3, 2013)

Shame he didn't rip their scumbag limbs off and eat them.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> The 374th American Struck Down by Pit Bulls
> A Life Cut Short
> 
> Monday evening marked the 374th American mauled to death by a pit bull since we began the Fatal Pit Bull Attack Archival Record. The victim's name is Katherine Atkins and she was 25-years old. Katherine died alone outside as her boyfriend's two pit bulls horrifically mauled her to death. News reports said she had known the dogs since they were puppies and there was "no history of problems or aggression" with the dogs. The pit bulls unpredictably "attacked and killed."
> ...



So do you have the balls to go around and put down these dogs yourself? I guess because some of them are bred and trained to attack the only obvious solution is to kill them all.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Ignorance kills.  Its the same reason people are racist.  The idea that pits are inherently predisposed to killing humans is about as ignorant as you can get. in fact the opposite is true. They are probably the least likely to attack humans because of how they were developed. You have to train them to purposely do it.  Pits are *dog aggressive not people aggressive*.  The breed was developed in the fighting ring where *a total stranger had to be able to handle your dog* and search it for poisons or anything else on its fur that might injure or cause the other dog to stop fighting.

Another thing people get confused about is the breed itself. Countless dogs that may be mixed with pit, boxer, mastiff, bull mastiff, American Bulldog etc are automatically labeled pit bulls due to the hysteria surrounding this breed.  If it looks similar to a pit it must be one seems to be the mantra.  Hopefully they start genetically testing the dogs that attack to determine the breed before calling them APBT's.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Pit bulls are too dangerous to be around children and should be banned in the U.S.   ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Pit bulls are too dangerous to be around children and should be banned in the U.S.   ...



I trust my pit more than I would trust any human to watch over my family.  My pit has proven he would pay the ultimate sacrifice to protect all my children.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 3, 2013)

IMO - just about the best guard dog is a trained German Pinscher.  
Smaller, bust more muscular than a Doberman Pinscher, and has not had the aggression bred out like the Dobermain - they are an excellent choice. Like a Pit - they will die before they give up their protective role, however they seem to instinctively tell the difference between what is a threat - and what is just someone walking in their territory. And one of the most alert breeds you will encounter.
Great dogs. Love em'.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > 2013 Dog Bite Fatality Victims:
> ...



So you're claiming all these children are being viciously killed because they are poking pit bulls in the eye?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What makes you believe they are _unattended_?  Wishful thinking?  And even if so, do unattended children give up their right to life and safety because their babysitter wants an attack dog?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



You are really dumb if you dont understand thats a large cause of most dog attacks.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Pit bulls are too dangerous to be around children and should be banned in the U.S.   ...
> ...



Sure, what about your neighbors children?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

> Tyler Jett, 7-years old - Killed by his neighbor's two pit bull-mix dogs



Why did the Pit part of the mix get the blame and not the other part?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Baloney.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> > Tyler Jett, 7-years old - Killed by his neighbor's two pit bull-mix dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the Pit part of the mix get the blame and not the other part?



Because pit bulls are 1% of the dog population and account for 60-80% of the fatalities.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



All the attack and fatality evidence points otherwise.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...




How much time have you spent studying dog behavior and pack mentality?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

What's so hilarious about this thread is that while I've provided facts, evidence and cites, all the PB lovers have provided is "He's not dangerous, he's SO FLUFFY!".


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Only proves people are hysterical, ignorant, and reactionary.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

How is it I walk with my pit through a school yard full of yelling screaming children and all he does is lick everyone he can get to?


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Considering I'm the only one who has provided facts and cites concerning this issue, I'd say more than anyone else on this thread.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

This is the other funny thing about this thread, many lovers of PB's talk about how dedicated they are to owners and their families...and that is the reason they are so dangerous.

They will attack and fight to the death any _perceived_ threat to their territory.

So when a PB owner talks about this,they are only confirming why these dogs are dangerous killers.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Those are not facts. Thats data. You are not intelligent enough to decipher the meaning nor know if the data is even correct.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Then dispute it with facts, evidence and cites.  Until then it should be considered valid.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



I just did.  My pit doesn't kill children.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yet...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...



Is that what your crystal ball tells you or are you psychic?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2013)

If a person moved in to the house next door to me with a pit bull in the yard.

I would wrap poison inside of some meat and throw it over the fence for the dog to eat.

It would be a way of making my neighborhood safer for the children.    ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> If a person moved in to the house next door to me with a pit bull in the yard.
> 
> I would wrap poison inside of some meat and throw it over the fence for the dog to eat.
> 
> It would be a way of making my neighborhood safer for the children.    ...



My dog is trained against just such a tactic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > If a person moved in to the house next door to me with a pit bull in the yard.
> ...


Yea, sure he is .........


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Glad you agree.  My dog will not eat unless I give him permission and will stop eating the second i tell him to. When you learn to train dogs please provide further input. I can tell you don't know anything about dogs.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're dog is trained to not eat while in your presence and until you give it the okay.

If you think your dog won't eat a piece of meat thrown over the fence then you don't know a damn thing about dog training.

This is the guy who says "but my dog won't attack a child, I got him _trained_"...until his dog attacks a child.  Then he'll claim the child poked his dog in the eye...which of course justifies the childs death in his eyes.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you have now decided to add "canine training expert" to your USMB resume.   ..


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Except your wrong.  You dont train them not to eat in just your presence.  Your train them not to eat unless given permission. Slight difference with people who understand how dogs work. You obviously dont know anything about training dogs either.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




I didnt know you have a resume on USMB.  I thought it was just a message board?


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 3, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> I didnt know you have a resume on USMB.  I thought it was just a message board?


You present yourself as an expert in soo many areas.

I am sure everyone here is in awe of you and your abilities.    ..


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know you have a resume on USMB.  I thought it was just a message board?
> ...



I dont get my self worth from a message board. Dont try and place your feelings of being inadequate on me. i'm not an expert in *sooo many areas*.  I just know more than you about this subject and that makes you feel like I'm an expert.


----------



## Alfalfa (Dec 3, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know you have a resume on USMB.  I thought it was just a message board?
> ...



I know.  This is a guy who has trained his dog to not eat until he says so, in his presence, has therefore trained him to not eat while not in his presence.

First of all, how do you do that when you're not there and secondly, how would you know?

Heheh...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Pretty easy to do.  Let me explain it slowly to you.  You go outside....place meat on the ground....walk away.  Come back later and the meat is still there. Conclusion.  The dog did not eat the meat.  Pretty simple eh?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

Crickets????


----------



## S.J. (Dec 3, 2013)

I have experience in dog breeding and dog training.  Asclepias is right.  A dog can easily be trained to not eat unless YOU feed him.  If you train a dog to be aggressive, and you breed that dog, then train the offspring to be aggressive, and so on, eventually the aggression will show up in all or most of the offsprings *in that line*.  Dogs from another line of the same breed can be gentle.

The problem with Pit Bulls is that they are one of the "preferred" breeds for aggression.  Blame that on the macho assholes that make them mean to reflect their own personality.  There's no such thing as an "aggressive breed".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Alfalfa said:
> ...


Well if the parents were there nothing else should be said. I guess they also let them play with a loaded gun?


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 3, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Too often people get dogs that shouldn't have them.  There should be a test you have to pass before you own a dog.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 3, 2013)

I will restate what has already been said.

Joe B wants them all exterminated, and I now add Sunni as well to someone who wants to destroy an entire breed of dog..................

Which goes to show how some idiotic minds believe in punishing the innocent dogs for the actions of the few.


----------



## Politico (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations everyone. You've let the Leftytoons turn this thread so far off the original point it's not even recognizable.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't want to destroy the breed of pit bulls.

But they should be banned in all cities and towns or places where people congregate in large numbers.

And only allowed to exist in country or rural settings in fenced off areas.    ...


----------



## editec (Dec 4, 2013)

If Pits weren't killing people so frequently you'd never hear a word about the breed.

Obviously most Pits are swell, but when they're not then people get killed or maimed.

That STATs cannot be denied, except of course for those who are FAITH BASED thinkers.

Those wankers can deny anything.

BTW, yes I've know pits that were nice doggies.

Yes, I am sympathetic to Pit owners, too.

Still the stats are not to be denied...as a breed they are dangerous.

But no owner has a BREED, what they have is their dog, a dog they love and one that probably loves them, too.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 4, 2013)

Most of the fatalities and disfigurements by pit bulls are on infants and small children.

This breed needs to be outlawed in the U.S. in the interest of public safety.   ...


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Most of the fatalities and disfigurements by pit bulls are on infants and small children.
> 
> This breed needs to be outlawed in the U.S. in the interest of public safety.   ...



Stupid people with dogs capable of inflicting severe damage should be outlawed.  Dogs have teeth.  Anything with teeth can bite. Dogs are very similar to guns.  A pit is like a shotgun. A poodled is like a BB gun.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 4, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> Stupid people with dogs capable of inflicting severe damage should be outlawed.  Dogs have teeth.  Anything with teeth can bite. Dogs are very similar to guns.  A pit is like a shotgun. A poodled is like a BB gun.


..................^^ Idiotic post of the week   ....


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 4, 2013)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid people with dogs capable of inflicting severe damage should be outlawed.  Dogs have teeth.  Anything with teeth can bite. Dogs are very similar to guns.  A pit is like a shotgun. A poodled is like a BB gun.
> ...



Only because of your inadequate grasp of the English language.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 4, 2013)

Pits are like any other breed. Good dogs and bad dogs. 

I have friends who have pits and wouldn't  have any other breed. 

As for the pit that saved that woman?  Good dog. Any dog that saves you is a good dog no matter the breed. 

Pits aren't a breed that interests me.

I'm a GSD fan. Have had them all my life. There are plenty of GSD's out there that will mangle you. There are also plenty of GSD's out there that would defend you with the last breath in their bodies. Bad dog and good dog no matter the breed. 

Just take the time to appreciate what that dog did to defend her master. Thats all you really need to remember.


----------

